# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Regional/World Mapping >  "The Shrouded Mass" Work in Progress

## Nabukazal

This is one of the first maps I made that (in my mind) look somewhat decent, it is still very much a work in progress but I figured it might be enriching to post it here and perhaps learn from your well trained cartography skills.

"The Shrouded Mass" is one of the many islands in my homebrew world and was once a location dedicated to Arcane studies and applications, it's been abandoned for a while and unspeakable horrors now roam its surface.




_ps: I also do not own a high res scanner so pardon the quality of the image._

----------

